# Documentations for smoking cessation



## veloso (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
 Is there a specific Guidelines for Documentaions needed for Smoking Cessation? because our Providers will just document this wayPROGRESS NOTES WITH COMPLETE HPI AND PHY.EXAM) FOR 99213 LEVEL OF SERVICE =DX;SMOKER'S COUGH 
   Procedure Codes:
  99406 SMOKE/TOBACCO COUNSELNG 3-10. 
 Treatment:
Smokers' cough
        Start Nicotine Patch 24 Hour, 21 MG/24HR, Transdermal, 30, 1 patch, Once a day, 30 day(s), Refills 3
         Discuss smoking cessation for 10 minutes.=MY QUESTION?? Does this documentation supports or enough for 99406 without any elaboration OR documentations of what are being discussed and precautions during this preventive service?

THANKS A LOT....


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is a link to the MLN brochure that gives the documentation requirements for smoking cessation to be paid.

http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/smoking.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## pbarrera (Oct 20, 2010)

*Nube*

HI CMCGARRY

I READ YOUR LINK ON SMOKING CESATION AND IS THERE A CODE OR CODES FOR THE EM
VISIT FOR SMOKING CESATION, I THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY BILLABLE AS PART OF A REGULAR E/M EXAM


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 22, 2010)

pbarrera said:


> HI CMCGARRY
> 
> I READ YOUR LINK ON SMOKING CESATION AND IS THERE A CODE OR CODES FOR THE EM
> VISIT FOR SMOKING CESATION, I THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY BILLABLE AS PART OF A REGULAR E/M EXAM



99406 and 99407.  These are payable if the patient meets criteria of having a disease or adverse health effect linked to tobacco use by the U.S. Surgeon General or are taking a therapeutic agent whose metabolism or dosing is affected by tobacco use.  If under 3 minutes, the counseling is part of an E/M service, as stated in the brochure the link leads to.

There is a new MLN Matters article about CR7133 which announces that CMS will now cover counseling to prevent tobacco use even without the criteria above, as long as the patient is a current smoker (305.1) or has a history (V15.82).  Please see the article about the new codes to use for that service: http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM7133.pdf

Hope this helps,


----------

